# Testosterone Cypionate



## lselby32 (Jan 21, 2015)

2015 changes includes the deletion of J1070 (up to 100mg) and J1080 (101mg - 200mg) testosterone cypionate codes.  It seems to have been replaced with J1071 injection, testosterone cypionate 1mg.  How best would we bill this if they are getting 100mg?  J1071 x 100 units?


----------



## emcee101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Your solution seems to be the only logical way to get reimbursed for the amount of the drug that you are using. I would do the same. Have you found anything to the contrary since you posted the question?


----------

